# What is the best pyraminx to buy?



## Dorsenstein (Aug 25, 2008)

I am going to buy a pyraminx soon and I was wondering what the best one to get is. Preferably one that is very smooth, the tips don't fall off, etc.
Thanks a lot!


For anybody that says I didn't use the search function, I did.
I searched three times and there wasn't a thread like this one so if there is a thread like this one, they need to have a better search engine.


----------



## MistArts (Aug 25, 2008)

Meffert's is the only one I've tried. It's pretty decent.


----------



## Lewis (Aug 26, 2008)

My Meffert's pyraminx doesn't turn that smoothly (It clicks like a skewb) but it doesn't fall apart and the corners don't fall off.
I also have a white pyraminx with shiny stickers which turns nicely, but the corners come off and turning a face anticlockwise a few times makes the puzzle fall apart.
I use a Meffert's tetraminx. It's harder to hold than a standard pyraminx, but it twists well and stays in one piece.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Aug 27, 2008)

My Pyraminx is a dirty white kind of color, with tiles, it's SO BEAST. An old one.


----------



## cubeman34 (Aug 27, 2008)

im getting one as well its White Pyraminx with Prismatic Stickers


----------



## pcharles93 (Aug 27, 2008)

I had the tiled one Mefferts offers. It broke in 2 days. I wouldn't go by how long my puzzles last though. If you've seen what I've done to the only 2 Rubik's 4x4's I've gotten ahold of, my Magic, and what's left of my 5x5, you'd know why.


----------



## Dorsenstein (Aug 27, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> My Pyraminx is a dirty white kind of color, with tiles, it's SO BEAST. An old one.



Where'd you get it?


----------



## sgowal (Aug 27, 2008)

I have both a Japanese Pyraminx (at the time to was 16$ on mefferts now its 38$) and Original Tomy Pyraminx (both white plastic). Those are the only pyraminxes that never broke appart. I've bought 3 classic meffert's Pyraminxes (black plastic with standard stickers) and they all broke appart in 2 days. Good luck finding a good Pyraminx, my best guess would be to buy them on ebay.


----------



## Kenneth (Aug 27, 2008)

There is only one brand of Pyraminx, Meffert's...

They are all the same in quality but differs a little in appareance. The tiled version has got rounded tips while the original has got sharp ones.

The ones with tiles are not competiton approved because the tiles are thicker than the allowed 1.5 mm. So if you are planning to use your Pyraminx for competiton, then by the original.

It is possible to remove the tiles and then sand them down to make them thinner than 1.5 mm and then glue them back on again...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 27, 2008)

i have tried many different types of pyraminx, and although many do not like it, my favourite is the mefferts. that is mainly because of the shape it has though and the way in which i solve it. i don't like "sharper" models because they aren't so comfortable to hold. maybe i am compromising speed in exchange for comfort....


----------



## Paris (Aug 27, 2008)

russian pyraminx ftw!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrot (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, Instead of creating a new thread I decided to use this thread 

Where do you buy the "russian pyraminx" which Paris metion? (I have heard a lot about it now and Mefferts just sucks xD )


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know what type this is but it's awesome! AND has shiny stickers


----------



## Corpsez (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone have any reviews for the deal extreme pyraminx?

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13757


----------



## Novriil (Jul 12, 2009)

Umm. I have it. with silicone it's pretty good. I've only got russian and this. the russian sucks totally! pointless cube. but the DX one is pretty okay. although it's a bit big for MY hands  Small hands


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jul 12, 2009)

get the white ones with the flashy stickers on dx or ebay. Those are nice if you replace the stickers


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 12, 2009)

Edison?
I just got one.. with my 3x3.. 
I'll post back once I try it out


----------



## Carrot (Jul 12, 2009)

Novriil said:


> Umm. I have it. with silicone it's pretty good. I've only got russian and this. the russian sucks totally! pointless cube. but the DX one is pretty okay. although it's a bit big for MY hands  Small hands



Where did you get the russian!?? xD


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the tropicalestore pyraminx.


----------



## antros (Jul 16, 2009)

Odder said:


> Where do you buy the "russian pyraminx" which Paris metion? (I have heard a lot about it now and Mefferts just sucks xD )



did not produce them from the eighties, some in Poland may get a few (on Czech Open surely you could get them )


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

Logan said:


> I don't know what type this is but it's awesome! AND has shiny stickers


Mine broke just now, a tip got un-screwed from core. Very hard to fix. I need a good Pyraminx to use. So from this thread I can assume that Mefferts Pyraminx's are horrible and break after the first few days of using. Then what do I get?


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jul 16, 2009)

The new meffert's pyraminxes (the pyraminx II) are much better. I have had mine for a few months, and it still works great!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 16, 2009)

Yes, pyraminx IIs are great!


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 16, 2009)

Basically this.
Is Mefferts to only place I can buy THIS Pyraminx?


----------



## Jai (Jul 16, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Edison?
> I just got one.. with my 3x3..
> I'll post back once I try it out


Remove the ball bearings, it'll be much better. You can remove the ball bearings with a flat-head screwdriver, by pushing down on the ball bearings as far as you can, and then from there, there's two ways of removing them - pushing down even harder then letting go so they spring back up and the ball pops out, or keeping the ball pushed down and using the flat-head screwdriver to scoop out the ball.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 16, 2009)

Get one on ebay from tropicalestore. Don't get the first generation of Meffert's, mine broke in a couple days. I don't know if the Pyraminx II is better...


----------



## Novriil (Jul 16, 2009)

Odder said:


> Novriil said:
> 
> 
> > Umm. I have it. with silicone it's pretty good. I've only got russian and this. the russian sucks totally! pointless cube. but the DX one is pretty okay. although it's a bit big for MY hands  Small hands
> ...



it's a few years ago from a shop.. just some mall. but it's horrible.. although it's small and I like it only because that. but it moves like a nightmare. even with silicone


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 17, 2009)

TemurAmir said:


> Get one on ebay from *tropicalestore*. Don't get the first generation of Meffert's, mine broke in a couple days. I don't know if the Pyraminx II is better...



Link Please!


----------



## soccerking813 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/tropicalestore_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/tropicalestore_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ



I really like this one. Highly recommended.


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 17, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/tropicalestore_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ
> ...



This one?


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

That's the one!


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright..thanks for all your help.


----------



## pappas (Jul 17, 2009)

got a meffert white pyraminx really good.


----------



## Carrot (Jul 17, 2009)

antros said:


> Odder said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you buy the "russian pyraminx" which Paris mentioned? (I have heard a lot about it now and Mefferts just sucks xD )
> ...



Thanks for the tip =D I have some friends going to Czech Open, so that's just perfect


----------

